# % of salary to spend on rent



## Wynn7280

I have recently accepted a job that pays 250'000 AED a year inc all my allowances. What would be a sensible amount to spend on rent a year and still be able to have a nice lifestyle?


thx


----------



## Andy17

Wynn7280 said:


> I have recently accepted a job that pays 250'000 AED a year inc all my allowances. What would be a sensible amount to spend on rent a year and still be able to have a nice lifestyle?
> 
> 
> thx


Depends on how many you have in your family unit. If it is just yourself you can find places for about a third of that that would be quite nice. be careful though most places want a years rent up front so on a two year or more stay you willneed to have a years rent in the bank for the second year.


----------



## renga_lar

You may need to put aside at least 30% for rent


----------



## AlexDhabi

Easily you can spend more than 50% of that in rent. Rents are very high in Abu Dhabi.


----------

